# Oh dearie me! Kindle or Kindle keyboard?



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2012)

Might just push me over into getting a kindle:

Complete Works of Charles Dickens (Illustrated)

I know you can actually get the books free as they are out of copyright, but I wouldn't begrudge less than ?2 given the extra features of indexing, notes etc.


----------



## am64 (Feb 7, 2012)

in me shop today i had ready displayed 20 volumes out of 22 of the 'Dickens fireside Dickens'  oxford uni press...but with no date but probably 1905-10... red leather gold titling ...price range ?5-?15 depending on title or ?150 the lot ....good buy ...but considering i cant read the text at all ...in your position i'd go for the kindle version !! 
at moment reading william gibson neuromancer on the kindle ..tried a few years ago paperback but found coundn't see the words for the trees so to speak ! loving it now


----------



## imtrying (Feb 8, 2012)

I ummed and arred about whether to get a Kindle or not for ages, as I love my books. But I moved over to the darkside in September and haven't looked back!! I have the kindle with the keyboard, (the other one wasn't out when I got that) but to be honest I don't use the keyboard much, but I think I prefer having that extra space for my hands to hold it or rest, without getting in the way of the screen!! 

Let us know what you decide!!


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 8, 2012)

I cant keep up with this modern world, I thought Kindle was stuff to start your camping fire out in the wild.


----------



## cherrypie (Feb 8, 2012)

Kindle versus Books.
http://doloresmonet.hubpages.com/hub/KindleVSRealBooksWillEBooksReplaceRealBooks

If you read the advantages and disadvantages it will make you smile.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> Kindle versus Books.
> http://doloresmonet.hubpages.com/hub/KindleVSRealBooksWillEBooksReplaceRealBooks
> 
> If you read the advantages and disadvantages it will make you smile.



Thanks cherrypie, a man after my own heart!  One of the reasons I have been thinking about getting one is because my eyesight is not as good as it once was. I can read without glasses in good light e.g. a nice sunny day outside, but not in poor, artificially lit rooms, so I thought the kindle might be easier to read - also I believe you can adjust text size which would help too.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 8, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Thanks cherrypie, a man after my own heart!  One of the reasons I have been thinking about getting one is because my eyesight is not as good as it once was. I can read without glasses in good light e.g. a nice sunny day outside, but not in poor, artificially lit rooms, so I thought the kindle might be easier to read - also I believe you can adjust text size which would help too.



It might be cheaper to turn the light on and invest in a pr of reading glasses


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> It might be cheaper to turn the light on and invest in a pr of reading glasses



I have been considering getting a proper reading light, but they are flipping expensive! I do need to get an eyesight test though, as I know it's not as good as it was a year or so ago.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 8, 2012)

I had the Kindle 4 for Christmas and it's one of the best presents I've ever received...  It's in league with my insulin pump

It does have a virtual keyboard, so you can make notes if you wish to, with pressing a button and the 5 way control button, for me not a problem as I don't make many side notes but if you do then it worth stretching that little bit for the keyboard version..  Less faffing

Kindles don't have a back light, so in dim light you will need a light source, but you can get clip on lights or Amazon do a leather cover with light incorporated but these are rather expensive ?50  I opted for a non amazon fake leather, separate clip on light and screen protector included all for ?12 including P&P...  Having cover is a good idea, not only with protecting the kindle from knocks, bangs and scratches but does make it feel even more like reading a tree book..


Yep, you can change the font size and style for easier reading, also the screen rotation all very handy, I find that very small print I struggle, and in certain light conditions it's handy to be able to increase the font size for an easier read..

Free downloads...

It's not just the 'out of copyright' books that come free, there are plenty of new books of all gerns free,  some books are available for a short period only etc, and there is a website that you can register which will e-mail you every day with the new available free downloads..

I've had some fantastic reads off the free download list and it's off this list I do my main reading from...


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 8, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Might just push me over into getting a kindle:
> 
> Complete Works of Charles Dickens (Illustrated)
> 
> I know you can actually get the books free as they are out of copyright, but I wouldn't begrudge less than ?2 given the extra features of indexing, notes etc.



I can't really comment Alan as I love holding and reading the recycled trees I know I would never buy one myself.  Are Kindles expensive or reasonably priced?  Sheena


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2012)

Catwoman76 said:


> I can't really comment Alan as I love holding and reading the recycled trees I know I would never buy one myself.  Are Kindles expensive or reasonably priced?  Sheena



?89 Sheena. Another reason I'm looking into it is because I'm thinking of writing a Kindle book of my poems as it's a very easy and cheap way to get into publishing so (I'm persuading myself!) I would need to know how to design it properly for the Kindle.  

I do love books - I have over 3,000 in six double-stacked bookcases and 120 boxes! 

I suppose it's also a bit like having an MP3 player as opposed to a vinyl record player - you can carry a big collection around with the mp3 player, but would need a juggernaut for the record player!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2012)

Ellie, thanks for your review!  ooh! really tempted!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 8, 2012)

Northerner said:


> ?89 Sheena. Another reason I'm looking into it is because I'm thinking of writing a Kindle book of my poems as it's a very easy and cheap way to get into publishing so (I'm persuading myself!) I would need to know how to design it properly for the Kindle.
> 
> I do love books - I have over 3,000 in six double-stacked bookcases and 120 boxes!
> 
> I suppose it's also a bit like having an MP3 player as opposed to a vinyl record player - you can carry a big collection around with the mp3 player, but would need a juggernaut for the record player!



Thanks for the info Alan.  I have my brothers old record player, but it needs a lot of TLC and someone who knows how to get it working again, as I still have Vinyl, one record is from when I was a little girl and it's a LP of the Jungle Book, word for word and songs from the film, but a bit scratched probably because I wore it out, I absolutley loved it such happy childhood memories for me.  Good luck with the publishing.  Sheena


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2012)

Catwoman76 said:


> Thanks for the info Alan.  I have my brothers old record player, but it needs a lot of TLC and someone who knows how to get it working again, as I still have Vinyl, one record is from when I was a little girl and it's a LP of the Jungle Book, word for word and songs from the film, but a bit scratched probably because I wore it out, I absolutley loved it such happy childhood memories for me.  Good luck with the publishing.  Sheena



Haha! You reminded me Sheena - I know every song from that film because we also had the soundtrack  Our annual 'holiday' would be to go as a family to Leeds and see a film at the cinema, then Dad would buy the soundtrack LP and play it all the time! We also had Mary Poppins, Oliver and Chitty Chitty Bang Bang!  I think we are the same age, so we would have been listening to King Louie, Baloo and Mowgli at the same time!


----------



## runner (Feb 8, 2012)

Northerner said:


> ?89 Sheena. Another reason I'm looking into it is because I'm thinking of writing a Kindle book of my poems as it's a very easy and cheap way to get into publishing so (I'm persuading myself!) I would need to know how to design it properly for the Kindle.
> 
> I do love books - I have over 3,000 in six double-stacked bookcases and 120 boxes!
> 
> I suppose it's also a bit like having an MP3 player as opposed to a vinyl record player - you can carry a big collection around with the mp3 player, but would need a juggernaut for the record player!



I have an iPad 1st thing we bought with redundancy money! - does same as Kindle and everything else as well!  It's more expensive, but as it's also like a laptop and it's apple - what more could you ask   don't read books on it tho' still using the old version, but, am listening to books on iPod - (solves the eyesight and insomnia prob.)  3rd thing we bought with redundancy money! 

PS - If you do get a Kindle, I'll knit you one of my covers for it, if you could bear to be seen in public with a knitted cover!

Like this one:


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 8, 2012)

I think pink is a nice colour for our Diabetic Fairy


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 8, 2012)

My tablet has an excellent eBook reader included, it handles all sorts from pdfs, txt files to epub. And, you can download the software from Amazon for just about any gadget. I did think of getting a Kindle but the tablet does so much more.


----------



## runner (Feb 8, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> I think pink is a nice colour for our Diabetic Fairy



Like this - without the chicken LOL:
  How about this:


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2012)

Runner, that is excellent  With the chicken too (although I'd probably prefer a pig )


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2012)

AlisonM said:


> My tablet has an excellent eBook reader included, it handles all sorts from pdfs, txt files to epub. And, you can download the software from Amazon for just about any gadget. I did think of getting a Kindle but the tablet does so much more.



Yes, I have thought of that, but the size and weight of the kindle appeal to me  Wish I was rich!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 8, 2012)

I started out with Kindle app for my laptop, but having a back light to the screen, does lead to eye strain...

Allen, glad you thinking about getting your poems into Kindle format...  Yep it's a cheap way of getting into being published..  If you follow the links to the software you will also find a link to a support forum, and I do know that one of the posts gives a very good explanation of setting word for easier and better conversion for the kindle format..

One thing I do like about the Kindle, as I'm dyslexic I do get trouble at times with words wondering around the page, both on paper and I can struggle with the computer as well...  I actually don't get roaming words when reading on my kindle..


----------



## trophywench (Feb 8, 2012)

Alan - damn good idea that!

Alan Shanley did just that with his book, you could do worse than ask him!


----------



## runner (Feb 8, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Runner, that is excellent  With the chicken too (although I'd probably prefer a pig )



I'll see what I can do!  Are you def getting one?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2012)

runner said:


> I'll see what I can do!  Are you def getting one?



Still umming and aahing about it! I'll have to decide what I can give up in order to pay for it!


----------



## runner (Feb 8, 2012)

Dare I suggest sell some books on flea bay or amazon?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2012)

runner said:


> Dare I suggest sell some books on flea bay or amazon?



Can't bring myself to do it! And you get a pittance - amazon were offering 25p for 'Think Like a Pancreas' the other day


----------



## runner (Feb 8, 2012)

'Tis true, I find its only some text books or vintage books that are worth listing, although I sold a whole collection of ageing Grahame Greene and Thomas Hardy novels a few years back, but not for much.  We are overrun with books, and so I have been giving some to friends to read, or taking to charity shop, if I don;t think i will re-read them.

There's nothing for it but to don the tutu and head for the streets


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2012)

runner said:


> 'Tis true, I find its only some text books or vintage books that are worth listing, although I sold a whole collection of ageing Grahame Greene and Thomas Hardy novels a few years back, but not for much.  We are overrun with books, and so I have been giving some to friends to read, or taking to charity shop, if I don;t think i will re-read them.
> 
> There's nothing for it but to don the tutu and head for the streets



In this weather? It'll wither me wand!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2012)

I was just idly browsing to see what I might be able to sell, that I had originally bought from amazon (I buy most things from there!) and came across a book and cd I bought in 2003 - there are only two on sale (out of print) and they want *?400!!!!*

I paid ?25!!! Definitely going to look into this more closely - there actually appear to be quite a few at reasonable second hand prices i.e. pounds not pennies!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2012)

Just found another that is going for between ?175-500!!! I paid ?19...

Hmmmm...think I might be getting a kindle after all! 

Of course, they may never sell at those prices!


----------



## alisonz (Feb 8, 2012)

Call me old fashioned but I'd take a good old "tree" book over any electronic device any day. You can't beat the smell of a new/old book and I love it. Have come to the conclusion I need a house with a library I have so many lol


----------



## CarolK (Feb 8, 2012)

Alan, I got a kindle for Christmas and I love it. So many advantages over books, easier to store, so small that I can just carry it around with me all the time,  and if Im bored I can download a book in seconds. Also much cheaper even if you buy the downloads rather than buying the books.


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 9, 2012)

I got my kindle for xmas - just the basic ?89 one and now I read as I put the font on large and then don't need my glasses. Mine goes everywhere with me!


----------



## runner (Feb 9, 2012)

Northerner said:


> In this weather? It'll wither me wand!



Ha, ha - it's amazon then.  I've seen extravagant prices on there too - think some people are having a laugh, the advantage is, you can put your's on at a much more reasonable price and probably sell it, but it may sit around in the lists for a long time on amazon - some of mine have sold a year later, but one or two, virtually as soon as I'd listed them!  Just a tip for eBay - it's always worth looking at the 'completed' listings - a check box under the 'Buying formats' menu on the left, to see what's actually selling and for how much, rather than judging by what's currently listed, but you need to be logged in to do this.

I think it's possible to have the best of both worlds - paper and computer versions, for different purposes.  Let us know when you publish Norhe!


----------



## RachelT (Feb 9, 2012)

The problem with the kindle is that you can't say "ooooh, have you read....? You haven't? Here, let me lend you my copy."
Also i  wrecked a book this week be spilling  pepsi max all over it, i'm a bit annoyed by not nearly as annoyed as i would be if it cost me ?80.
Kindles are so rarely available for a couple of quid in charity shops...
Kindles don't decorate empty wall space nicely, there's nothing nicer than i big bookshelf full of books, they're just intriguing in someone elses house and comforting in your own (for me anyway, it's nice to have your friends to hand). They're a kind of fashion statement in my erm...book.

Rachel T


----------



## Persil (Feb 9, 2012)

I got a kindle for Christmas, and like many others, I haven't looked back since! It comes everywhere with me! I have the one without a keyboard, as I didn't think I'd makes notes on it enough. 

I'd definitely recommend getting one 

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## AJLang (Feb 10, 2012)

Without my IPad and Kindle I wouldn't be able to read books because I need large font.  I absolutely love my Kindle I've used it to read loads of books.  I also use it for large documents that I need to read for work.  The Kindle is much lighter to hold than my IPad which makes the reading easier.


----------



## imtrying (Feb 10, 2012)

RachelT said:


> The problem with the kindle is that you can't say "ooooh, have you read....? You haven't? Here, let me lend you my copy."
> Also i  wrecked a book this week be spilling  pepsi max all over it, i'm a bit annoyed by not nearly as annoyed as i would be if it cost me ?80.
> Kindles are so rarely available for a couple of quid in charity shops...
> Kindles don't decorate empty wall space nicely, there's nothing nicer than i big bookshelf full of books, they're just intriguing in someone elses house and comforting in your own (for me anyway, it's nice to have your friends to hand). They're a kind of fashion statement in my erm...book.
> ...



lol love it Rachel. I am completely the opposite. Although I love my books and keeping them, I also don't have enough space to keep something that I know I'm unlikely to read again! Plus where I keep moving, it's one less thing to lug about!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 10, 2012)

RachelT said:


> The problem with the kindle is that you can't say "ooooh, have you read....? You haven't? Here, let me lend you my copy."
> Also i  wrecked a book this week be spilling  pepsi max all over it, i'm a bit annoyed by not nearly as annoyed as i would be if it cost me ?80.
> Kindles are so rarely available for a couple of quid in charity shops...
> Kindles don't decorate empty wall space nicely, there's nothing nicer than i big bookshelf full of books, they're just intriguing in someone elses house and comforting in your own (for me anyway, it's nice to have your friends to hand). They're a kind of fashion statement in my erm...book.
> ...



Here's my counter argument.


Lending books is something I stopped doing years ago, due to why should I bare the cost of a book for somebody else to read, then find it nicely displayed in somebody else's bookcase...  

?89 sounds expensive, but how much does it cost to buy a decent book case or put up shelf's which in my house which is modern and small, bookcases/shelf's would take up to much valuable room, and also put extra dusting duties in my cleaning schedule...

If you'll worried about damaging your kindle, insure it

As to finding them in charity shops you won't find and ipad in a charity shop, as to individual books, these can be download without  leaving your chair 24/7 and many cost nothing, I've got 240 or so on my kindle, only 4 that I've paid for! Wonder how much they would have cost if I traipsed around charity shops, car book sells, bookshops or paid P&P to have them delivered...

Fashion Statement, this did make me smile...

Not sure whether you mean a 'kindle' is a fashion statement or having the right kind of books sat in your books shelf is...  But if a kindle is a fashion statement it's a novelty for me indeed I won't be classed as being in 'Fashion'...  

But for me at the end of the day, my kindle has rekindled (excuse the pun) my love of reading, one that had dwindle to none existent due to various factors such as finding the time to venture out to purchase them, or having to wait for them via postie, and the actual cost involved, then the sheer frustration that I don't need glasses for all reading material on small print, nothing worse than finding you got your book and forgotten your reading glasses...

But my kindle doesn't only bring me pleasure, but my children are stilling grinning from ear to ear with pleasure knowing how much I enjoy their present they gave me, Even hubby loves it but that's because I now don't moan about the rubbish he insists on watching on telly, I read my kindle instead and let him get on with it...

But at the end of the day it's each to his own..


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2012)

You've convinced me Ellie!


----------



## MeanMom (Feb 10, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Without my IPad and Kindle I wouldn't be able to read books because I need large font.  I absolutely love my Kindle I've used it to read loads of books.  I also use it for large documents that I need to read for work.  The Kindle is much lighter to hold than my IPad which makes the reading easier.



Thank you (and Ellie Jones) for pointing out that you can change to larger font on Kindle - had never really thought about that before

I too love books for books sake - especially second hand ones- and I seem to have passed this on to K - we are lucky enough to have a large landing area which is floor to ceiling bookcases now - plus have another one in K's room and another for my cookery/health related books in spare b'room. 

BUT - since K has developed her sight problems she hasn't read as much - so 
I'm thinking now about a Kindle for her because of the larger fonts - so thanks for the idea peeps!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 10, 2012)

I got a kindle for Christmas and wouldnt be without it.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2012)

The Kindle has been ordered...


----------



## Steff (Feb 10, 2012)

Northerner said:


> The Kindle has been ordered...



Happy kindling Alan

thats the one toy ive never been bothered with


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2012)

Steff said:


> Happy kindling Alan
> 
> thats the one toy ive never been bothered with



Well, you've got an iPad2 so you don't really need one!  Can't wait now, wish you could download the Kindle too! Refuse to pay postage though (?5!), so will have to wait a bit longer...taps fingers...taps fingers...no, still not here!


----------



## Andrew (Feb 10, 2012)

*Kindle*

I have put an old laptop to one side --- kindle on that.  I have even found my self looking at old books I read years ago 70p

Harry Harrison the Stainless Steel Rat, EE Smith lensmen, war of the worlds etc.

what I would like is for AMAZON to  do me a one off deal ---  take all my books and in return give me the kindle version  ----  WOW what a deal.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 10, 2012)

*Library*

I do not remember the whole saying

to judge the character of a man look at his library,   it came with the question what if he has no Library?

not sure of the rest  arnt half remembered quotes a pain?


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 11, 2012)

My replacement kindle came very quickly Alan - was supposed to take a week but if you remember it came about 2 days early - fingers crossed for you.

Hey did you all know that if you buy a book on KIndle - you can let someone else who owns a kindle have it for 2 weeks (i think) but you can' t read it at the same time - just a thought if any of us like similar books - makes better use of them when we have read them - not sure how you do it though.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 11, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> My replacement kindle came very quickly Alan - was supposed to take a week but if you remember it came about 2 days early - fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Hey did you all know that if you buy a book on KIndle - you can let someone else who owns a kindle have it for 2 weeks (i think) but you can' t read it at the same time - just a thought if any of us like similar books - makes better use of them when we have read them - not sure how you do it though.



Amazon stuff usually arrive much quicker than they say for me, which is why I always choose the free delivery - I've had things arrive the next day on occasions! 

Didn't know that about sharing - sounds like a good idea  It was one thing that occurred to me actually, especially if you pay full (or nearly full) price for a Kindle version of a book - you then have nothing you could sell back to anyone as second-hand (or give to a charity shop, obviously!).

I think I am going to try and find an old database of my books I did a while ago so that I can see what there is that I might sell via amazon. It's about 10 years old but will therefore contain books that are likely to be out of print and possibly in greater demand


----------



## Northerner (Feb 11, 2012)

Don't think I'll be buying this for my Kindle!


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 11, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Don't think I'll be buying this for my Kindle!



I read the title of that book and my braincell started to whimper in terror. Then I saw the price and the poor thing fainted.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 11, 2012)

Glad to hear I've been persuasive I doubt you'll regret it..

Oh on your link if you got to the list of 'what other items do customer buy after viewing this' Hostile Witness by Rebecca Forster a free down load, is an excellent read indeed


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2012)

My Kindle has arrived! Connected first time and I've spent about ?6 so far, better stop now  I think I will have to have one session a month and decide through the month what I really want, otherwise I can see me downloading loads of stuff I'll never have time to read. Already loving it!


----------



## runner (Feb 16, 2012)

Brilliant - hope you enjoy it.


----------



## imtrying (Feb 17, 2012)

Brilliant Alan!! You'll love it 

Great idea about buying up for the month...I went a bit mad when I first got mine too!


----------



## cherrypie (Feb 17, 2012)

Glad you are enjoying your new gadget Alan.  I often toy with the idea of getting one but as money is tight it is the fact that I want one as opposed to needing one that stops me.
I did see them in our local Tesco superstore but resisted the temptation.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 17, 2012)

Alan which one did you opt for in the end, the K4 or the keyboard one?

Cherrypie..

I'm pretty much live off a very tight budget, one of the things I like about the kindle the quality and array of free books that are available, I've spent no more than ?5 yet I've got enough books on my kindle to keep me going for 2 years or more..

Sounds really cheap, but authors that I've really enjoyed yes are earmarked, so I can purchase more of their books as funding becomes available, authors who are rubbish, well I wouldn't download a free book off them let alone purchase one

Perhaps subtle hints to the kids near your birthday  I know my kids (they clubbed together) was a very worthwhile and rewarding present for me...

I call it one of those 'selfish' presents it's not an essential item, or an item that requires a lot of money to support it etc you give purely for the enjoyment it brings..


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2012)

I went for the one without the keyboard Ellie, didn't think it was worth the extra money for the KB.

As I'm a lover of literary classics, there are thousands that are either free or for very little money. I downloaded practically all the Russian classics I'm ever likely to read for ?1.92 - worth paying a little to get them all together and with a half-decent active contents list. Just off to check what the Deal of the Day is...!


----------



## Monica (Feb 17, 2012)

Have fun with your new Kindle.
Did you know you can download a sample of the book, try before you buy kind of thing? I've done that a few times.

Think like a Pancreas is now ?8, wish I'd known it was on for 25p - would have bought it then.


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sampling is good Alan  - glad you are enjoying it.


----------

